# Micro Micro Grow



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

While browsing around another forum, I found this thread talking about really small micro grows. This guy had posted this pic of his plant a couple days before he harvested it. 







I was wondering if it was even possible to grow in a cup that size, it would be really interesting to try something like that. Seems like it would be a nice little experiment.


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a shotglass grow thread a few months ago.  Here is the link:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12615


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice little clone Nyquil cup grow.  A total novelty, unless that's your allotment for the next 60 days, or you have 400 of them growing. LOL!


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL, I read that thing like 5 times. 



I think this grow is wayyyy smaller though, that's why I was wondering.



BTW, you're mini hydro was crazy. I was thinking of a different thread here.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

I know, sorta like a little side project while waiting for the big trees to finish.  

That guy could've got a little more bud if he had a SCROG thing or maybe some LST. 

Micro grows are fascinating to me... it's weird.



			
				Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Nice little clone Nyquil cup grow. A total novelty, unless that's your allotment for the next 60 days, or you have 400 of them growing. LOL!
> 
> This would be considered the negative side of MT Everest. Just had to do it cause it was there!


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking closer, don't see any roots in that there mix.  I think it's a fake.  Don't think it would look like it would on top and not have any roots around the inside of the cup.  Mix looks too new and fresh.......Whoever cut off a branch and stuck it in for a laugh......... 

Or he root pruned them.........  Hmmmm.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

I seen that, but I was thinking he could have been trimming them along the way.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

Dunno, we had a 1 ounce shotglass grow here. I think the post said that cup held 1 ounce.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's make someone try it, to see if it works.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks so darn sweet. Mini little girls showin their buds. I think i  am gonna try that after i finish the grow i got goin now. I think i will do a few of them though, just to get enough to have a nice weekend with,he he. I loved the thread about them, somehow i missed it before, great job on the two that grew.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm working on a mini speaker to grow in. I could probably fit another little cup in there. I might try and find a one you drink water out of at hospitals. Would be fun to try.


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 3, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> Let's make someone try it, to see if it works.


 
What do you mean "make someone try it?"   

You could try it.:hubba: 

Did they say if it was a clone or from seed?


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

You know I was joking... :hitchair: 


You should try one with me, if you want to that is. I'm not making anyone... *do it, do it, do it, do it* 



Kidding.


post #420.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

whoawhoa...alienbait already has one grow under his belt with LED's.
It's in a closed thread called "16 oz. cup grow"  date 2006


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 3, 2007)

I know, but 2 would be even better.


Anyway, how many do you have now Mutt?


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 3, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> You know I was joking... :hitchair:


 
LOL!   

Congrats on your post #420.


----------



## whoawhoa (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL... thanks.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 4, 2007)

Awww she's so cute!!!


----------

